# Is Australia’s multicultural society a success?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia has a vibrant multicultural society with access to citizenship at the heart of its success, according to the findings of the Migration Committee report published today. The report found that Australian multiculturalism is a success story, and stands as a good example to the world on how to build a cohesive society. 'Immigration and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Is Australia's multicultural society a success?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

I think US is the best example of a melting pot. Australia and Canada are still a long way to go. From two perspectives. One there is a bit to be done for full inclusion and removal of prejudice. Second too much political correctness actually segregates people.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

lntegrity is critical when making a claim about the real situation and fact about Australia. Otherwise that will be consider 'products' marketing.

No doubt l personal like the new living place in Australia because of God blessed rich resource and wonder of nature created in Australia. Australia is also known for friendliness to foreign visitors but it is far from being recognized as multicultural melt port as compared with US where you can find people from any races and culture has equal opportunity in the country. Here you will definitely find sense of western superiority to remind you of the 60's colonial age still in certain case. 

And l trust Australia is 'working' hard towards making a better new world in this by far an immigrant dominant country and l hope to part of this and witness this in my lifetime.


----------

